# Neal Caffrey



## MyDarkAngel (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of "typing" fictional characters but I am curious as to what all of you think he is. You know, besides damn sexy. lol


----------



## Rivara (Feb 15, 2011)

My vote is *ENFP.* 

Definite P, E is also pretty much set in stone. (Introspection is an ENFP trait!) I slightly hesitated between this and ENTP, but it's not really consistent with how much he did for Kate and the way he thinks of art and his general outlook on life. The T-like qualities come from his exceptionally high intellect.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

He is definitely an xxFP. While he is very likable, how much energy does he derive from deal with strangers? It's been ages since I've watched the show (watched season 1 only) so he might have changed or my memory may be off. I remember him being crazy in love with Kate, and hating authority. I think being able manipulate, convince people of something is different from being a flat out extrovert. He is very spontaneous, in the moment type (Se) but he is good at creating convoluted schemes (Ne). Hmmm


----------



## Rivara (Feb 15, 2011)

Joseph said:


> He is definitely an xxFP. While he is very likable, how much energy does he derive from deal with strangers? It's been ages since I've watched the show (watched season 1 only) so he might have changed or my memory may be off. I remember him being crazy in love with Kate, and hating authority. I think being able manipulate, convince people of something is different from being a flat out extrovert. He is very spontaneous, in the moment type (Se) but he is good at creating convoluted schemes (Ne). Hmmm


I still stand by my judgement. Poor impulse control (a definite characteristic of Neal's) is an ENFP trait. He's an E not because of the manipulation, no, I-s can manipulate too, it can even be sort of a shield for them. I/E refers to where an individual gets their energy from and Neal always gravitates to people and obviously enjoys the chit-chat, something an introvert would abhor. It would not be sustainable for an introvert to be the frontman in cons. 

His schemes are a combination of intuition and high intellect for me.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm thinking ENTP maybe? *shrug* 

letsee....traits:
he's got good people skills
he's also very good with complex strategy and planning
he's good at anticipating issues and troubleshooting in advance - when he stops to think
he likes the thrill of risk and seems to need to keep pushing himself to the edge to feel vital, but it's less physical exhilaration and more of a mental challenge that gives him this.
he tends to be confident and wants to appear so - he seems to be reluctant to let others see his deeper emotions that make him vulnerable
I think his emotional motivations are somewhat of a blind-spot for him which he may be aware of but isn't necesarily great at personally analysing and dealing with wisely.


----------



## ImJake (May 14, 2013)

He is definitely an EN, whether he is a T or F is much more complicated. I believe he is a T, but with a well developed emotional response. This is uncommon but not in the slightest unheard of. He is also definitely a P. I base this on: his quickness to analyze even the most minute details of BOTH his focus and his surroundings (basis for the E and the P), and his ability to then manipulate both his surrounding situation and the people around him at speed to attain his goals (basis for the E and the N), and finally, his general intellect and high-test recall in both a gamut of complicated skill sets and plain factual information.


----------



## GabyTeller1995 (Mar 14, 2017)

*I know the post is five years old...*

But I just started binge-watching "White Collar" and I am really addicted to it now LOL 

I may be wrong but to me, Neal Caffrey is like totally an ENFP. Every descriptions I read of this type seems to apply to him. I can see why some people see him as an ENTP but, to me, Neal is too emotionnal, empathetic and hopelessly romantic to be an ENTP. I guess it pretty sums up his personality when he says to Peter in Season 1 that the illegal thing which he has done were not for the money but for the people. Neal is also a very vulnerable person, I think, and it can be seen often in the series like when he is feeling guilty or he beats himself up for hurting his friends or he is feeling sad (like when he left New York for Capo Verde in Season 3).

BTW, what would you think would be Neal's temperament and his Enneagram ? I would say Sanguine and The Enthusiast Type but I am not sure^^ I now this is the Myers-Briggs forum but I just was curious =)


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

There are a few things in play here. 


He's a character, so he can change over episodes because different writers are writing him.
Mozzie (INTP) is a big influence on him. He pretty much trained him to be more thinker-ish (flashback episode in S2 or S3 I think?).
Sensors can reflect too. Do you really think all sensors have zero self-reflection skills? Less =/= not at all. However, he doesn't primarily self-reflect. He primarily creates things of a physical nature.
People who type him as Ne dom thoroughly disregard his highly sensory skills.

He's an ESxP 3. His skillset is so Se. ENxPs with their inferior Si are not going to be creating flawless forgeries at an elite level. I mean, just think about _all _the things he does well. 


He's excellent with clothing
incredibly talented painter
incredible cook
talented safe-cracker
Excellent pickpocket
can replicate paintings exactly. Even tiny stamp paintings.
can create any art piece, when given enough hours.
He spends hours and hours doing this because he gains immense pleasure from it. This is his challenge - physical work. He thrives on this. Does any of this sound remotely Ne dom? He literally forges that stuff. Copy and paste. That's not Ne dom whatsoever.


----------



## GabyTeller1995 (Mar 14, 2017)

Santa Gloss said:


> There are a few things in play here.
> 
> 
> He's a character, so he can change over episodes because different writers are writing him.
> ...


Yeah, good points, I mostly read that Neal could be typed as an ENFP or an ENTP, I hadn't thought about him being an ESXP but that is totally possible


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I think he is an ESTP

Not sure where the Fi would come into play with him? (Which would discount ExFP). 
I can see how people would throw out ENTP but its his Ti being seen. Exhibit A would be Mozzie is clearly an Ne user. 

I also support the user who did suggest Se and his forgery and replication skills. 
Se would explain his ability to adapt on so many various levels
Ti would explain his and Mozzies chemistry
Tert Fe explains his ability to be both hands off and hands on socially (he knows his role every where and how to play it Estps are versatile and socially adapt I know too many have stuck in their head the loud meat head spoof of a high schooler or Donald Trump but most Estps grasp as they age how to adjust in roles based on need. Also look how much flashier he was in flashbacks and peacocking he harnessed that a bit). Tert Fe also explains his concious having a bigger role as he progresses as a person and being conflicted about his nature and previous life and thrill Se vs caring about being a reliable team member and loyalty to Peter but also Mozzie. 
CLEARLY he has inferior Ni this should be soooooo obvious and a tell sign more so than what he is dominant. Ni in inferior position can have profound moments of clarity at random but otherwise really kick an Se dom in the ass. Which explains why he can have a brilliant scheme with aiding of Ni but fuck himself over without the controlled dom use of Ni.


----------



## GabyTeller1995 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sensational said:


> I think he is an ESTP
> 
> Not sure where the Fi would come into play with him? (Which would discount ExFP).
> I can see how people would throw out ENTP but its his Ti being seen. Exhibit A would be Mozzie is clearly an Ne user.


I guess when I sees him as an ENFP or an ESFP it is mostly because of his more sweet, romantic and vulnerable side which we can see in some episodes (like when he escaped jail for Kate or when he gave up the treasure for his life in New York or when he got all sad to flee to Capo Verde) but, as Santa Gloss said, I guess that due to the fact that there were different writers on the show, Neal's personality was sometimes more emotionnal than on other times.


----------

